# Aftercare vs Follow Up Examination



## kte01a (Apr 24, 2010)

Is there a specified time frame in which the aftercare code, V58.x, would be used as oppossed to the follow up examination code, V67?  

Two examples; #1-Patient comes in 2 days postop myringotomy tube placement; What is the first listed dx, and do you still code the reason for the placement?
#2-Patient comes in 2 yrs after the myringotomy tube placement, for routine check; no symtoms of the originating condition which necessitated the tubes

How would these be coded?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 24, 2010)

Aftercare and followup have no time limitation.  You would use aftercare if there was still some post op management going on like dressing changes.  Followup is a surveilance of the patient .  It sounds like both of your examples are followup and we never code the reason for the surgery once that problem has been taken care of.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 25, 2010)

ICD guidelines gives u all the info u need on this


----------

